# PNS Beach Pier



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Hey gang- I am taking my wife and her girlfriend to the PNS Beach Pier on Wednesday. I haven't fished off that thing in 20 years. Am more of a surf-fisherman.
Any tips on baits to hook up with some Spanish, Bluefish, Whiting and basically anything to let the girls try their new rods?


----------



## Gus Gorilla (May 9, 2011)

I was out there Saturday and Spanish were hitting Sabiki like mad. I got there in the early afternoon but the guys I met were there in early morning. They had a ton of fish to show for their efforts.


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

i was there today. bite was slow for me. hard to beat the chrome gotcha lure for spanish. good luck!


----------



## REDFISH KING (May 9, 2009)

Yes......Get you some Gotcha lures , the spanish love them (get the chrome looking ones) :thumbsup:


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Should we focus our attention on the end of the pier or will the Spanish be pretty much all over?


----------

